# New Car Detail in Warwickshire



## culprit (Sep 16, 2014)

Morning all,

Which section of the forum do I ask for recommendations of professional detailing services? 

I am taking delivery of a new car in March and would like a mobile detailer to carry out a pre delivery detail for me at the dealership.

I am not from the area (car purchased remotely) so need a good steer from those that know / have used companies.

Thanks,

Culprit.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=40246

:thumb:

Chris


----------



## culprit (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks Chris, 

will drop you a line tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

